# Single File Please...



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

4 Oto cats resting on a piece of cholla wood... in a line.


----------



## brapbrapboom (Sep 2, 2009)

Chillin like a baaaauwwseee!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Cute little guys!


----------



## greg (Apr 29, 2012)

Cute picture


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Too cute...


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

They're sand people.....

Great pic


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

lol @ ameek. Where are their weapons though? 

any full tank shots? I'd love to see the set up


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Thanks all 

And here's a full tank pic Ryan. In need of a bit of trimming though


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

This is probably going to get me a stern warning but.....

You just gave me a *inappropriate term*... Come to your own conclusion lol. I love the tank, awesome looking, and I think it needs no trimming at all, and if you do trip that moss, make sure you gimme the clippings please


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

So did the mods give you that stern warning yet? haha, had to read it several times at first thinking that I offended you somehow for some reason. 

Anyway, the moss was originally intended to be just a few tufts sticking out of the rocks here and there, but due to the combination of one of our overly-generous members and high-tech-ish set-up, it looks more like a rock just exploded from the inside with moss =P.

If you're ever in the area, I'll be happy to give you some of the moss. 
I have no idea exactly what kind it is though, could be a mix of different ones. I've been told it was phoenix tail, but its growing a bit differently in different areas so *shrugz*


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

For such a small fish, Otos have a lot of personality. A nice bit of good fortune to grab that shot. I've had so many that were just 'perfect' but by the time I got back with camera in hand.. gone, never to be seen again. sigh..


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

That is a very nice set up...very nice indeed. You just made me want to get some Oto now lol!


----------

